# WELCOME - Mike Lardy - Total Retriever Training, 2nd Edition!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please join me in welcoming Mike Lardy!

It is with great honor and excitement that I welcome RTF's new sponsor - *Mike Lardy* & *Total Retriever Training, 2nd Edition*!

Mike Lardy along with YBS Media have finally compiled, combined and created the best of the original, with a bunch of all new material! *Total Retriever Training, 2nd Edition* *consists of a 5 DVD disc, 7-**hour program including:*

*A completely new and expanded basics section--3.5 hours long!!*

*New demos and drills for getting started on blinds*

*More advanced blind work*

*A bonus DVD with Q & A and problem solving BB Blind demonstration*

*A comprehensive manual to accompany the DVD set.*

Mike's "*TRT 2nd Edition"* banner at the top of all RTF forums, or below in this post, will link you to the order section, so you can place your order today!

I'm watching the mailbox and expect to sit for 7 hours straight taking it in.

Thanks and welcome Mike Lardy & YBS Media!

Sincerely, Chris Atkinson


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Dang Chris done took rtf BIG TIME!
TriTronics and Mike Lardy, Dogs Afield......all we need now is one more big equipment sponsor and rtf would have them all;-)

About time brother...keep up the good work


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Man that sucks, I just bought mine about 2 months ago. Dang. Yeah, yeah I know life ain't fair.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone who has purchased the Total Retriever Training in the last 6 months will receive a 40% discount on the New 2nd Edition Total Retriever Training program!! 

How cool is that!!

Barbara Younglove
ybsmedia.com


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

So will we get to see "Chris and The Bus" in this 2nd Edition?


Tim


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've been waiting 5 years for this.


/Paul


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Crap! I bought mine 7 months ago!

My wife is gonna kill me, but you know I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yawn. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yawn. :neutral::neutral:


You couldn't just _not_ comment, now _could_ you, Jacob....how _tacky_....

kg


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

what stuff won't be on the 2nd edition that the 1st one had on it? 

What manual/s do you get with the set?


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yawn. :neutral::neutral:



Yawn,...Hu?

And your the 2009 National Am Pickems Champ? Right,....

Got an idea how many of those dogs training methods may have been influenced by the philosophy on Mike's first tapes?

It's not a yawn to all of us.


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats to Chris and RTF


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool..


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yawn. :neutral::neutral:


 
Jacob,

May I please trouble you to drop me a PM and let me know what your intent is? I am not sure that I follow.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

This is very cool, but now I will have no need to keep my VCR hooked up 
Welcome total retriever!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am VERY serious about this --

I wonder how long it would have taken for me to hear about it without advertising on this site?

Good move on their part! I am in for a set.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Pretty sweet Chris!


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe since there a sponsor now we can get it half price if we pre order.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news....I will definitely order a copy. Since I use his program for my dogs, it will be good to have additional video support for transition.

Thanks Chris, YBS, and Mike.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw the ad in Retrievers Online and immediately went to the YBS site, but it wasn't up yet. Thought I was imagining things at first. I guess they were waiting for the big announcement here.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sheri tells me my order will ship Oct 7

/Paul


----------



## Dave B. (Jan 9, 2004)

So can anyone tell us how much new material there is on these?
I've watched the original set many, many times and would probably get this new set if there was a significant amount added.

Thanks
Dave B.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

splashbird said:


> Dang, I just bought the old version of all his stuff!


 
How long ago?

_*Anyone who has purchased the Total Retriever Training in the last 6 months will receive a 40% discount on the New 2nd Edition Total Retriever Training program!! 

How cool is that!!

Barbara Younglove
ybsmedia.com*_


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

I was kinda' thinkin' about gettin' one and now that they're supporting our forum I know I am.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

GOODIE!!!!! That's me in my excited state.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Flatlander, Penn State definity done did you some smarts. Congrats on getting Mike as a sponsor.


WE ARE...........


PENN STATE

Check my PM to ya...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Polock said:


> Flatlander, Penn State definity done did you some smarts. Congrats on getting Mike as a sponsor.
> 
> 
> WE ARE...........
> ...


Thanks brother Dan! Got the note....how are things down there in beautiful Texas anyhow?

Chris


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Dear Santa,....... I have been a good boy this year........ I want a puppy, I want total retriver II, I want a new truck.................


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

splashbird said:


> Get Mike on the board!


 He wouldn't be able to stand the goo goo gaga.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

is there any printed manuals with this? also price


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Polock said:


> Flatlander, Penn State definity done did you some smarts. Congrats on getting Mike as a sponsor.
> 
> 
> WE ARE...........
> ...


Actually its Lardy that got smart to come on board, he see's the effect that guys like Evan Graham have on these internet boards and if you have a product to sell to the masses, you first have to bring it to the masses and right now that would have to be RTF....

still good job Chris A on closing the deal...


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, that is really cool! Thanks to Mike and YBS for sponsoring such a cool site as RTF! 

My Christmas Wish List just got longer by one item...

Juli


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think we need another raffle for us cheap busturds 

FOM


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

FOM said:


> I think we need another raffle for us cheap busturds
> 
> FOM


Cheap/broke! Way to go guys.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Actually its Lardy that got smart to come on board, he see's the effect that guys like Evan Graham have on these internet boards and if you have a product to sell to the masses, you first have to bring it to the masses and right now that would have to be RTF.......


 
Jeepers Bon, the poor feller just became our newest sponsor. No need to poke fun at him so.;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I wasnt poking fun at him Ken...Mike Lardy's reputation and resume speak for themselves but he is in business and this site gets a whole lot of traffic, I think its one of those rare win/win for both sides


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, o.k. I read it as a misty comparison of totalretriever vs. Smartwork series. My bad


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow there is a concept, if you want to sell your training materials on a web site become a sponsor.

TT and now Lardy very nice.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris Miller said:


> Wow there is a concept, if you want to sell your training materials on a web site become a sponsor.
> 
> TT and now Lardy very nice.


I know (or am pretty sure) your comment is mostly tongue in cheek.....


I don't think either TT or Lardy would have ANY problem selling materials, regardless of whether they sponsored RTF or any other website...Their names speak for themselves....

Juli


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Juli H said:


> I know (or am pretty sure) your comment is mostly tongue in cheek.....
> 
> 
> I don't think either TT or Lardy would have ANY problem selling materials, regardless of whether they sponsored RTF or any other website...Their names speak for themselves....
> ...


Just shows they have class Julie.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

So Chris, I'm looking for the SWEEPSTAKES sticky and can't find it.

;-)

JS


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JS said:


> So Chris, I'm looking for the SWEEPSTAKES sticky and can't find it.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> JS


JS, are you suggesting that TRT 2ndE should do something like TT is doing? 

Chris, who is NOT yawning

<----avitar shot = "Fish Road"...very humbling for me and Bus


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> JS, are you suggesting that TRT 2ndE should do something like TT is doing?
> 
> Chris, who is NOT yawning
> 
> <----avitar shot = "Fish Road"...very humbling for me and Bus


We-ell, I think they're doing a pretty good job running their business without my advice, BUT if they do decide to do something like that, put my name in!! 

alumnus regards,

JS


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

JS said:


> So Chris, I'm looking for the SWEEPSTAKES sticky and can't find it.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> JS


 
Took the words right off my fingertips. 

Juli


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris, You ought to be ashamed of yourself. Just got a new pup working part time to do it.......BAD BAD retired working.....LOL. NOW you show me something like this when I get on RTF...... Guess I'll have to work some more... Well worked for 48 years and it didn't hurt me so a few hours won't either....


----------



## cjduncan (Aug 25, 2009)

Does the New Total Retriever program include a Chapter on CC? Or do you need to buy the E-collar DVD aswell?


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just ordered mine today! I'll be spending 7 hours straight too, I'm sure.

cjduncan: the ecollar DVD is superb. Well worth the 59 as an adjunct to TRT.


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, planning on buying the two program set, is there a 2nd edition in the works for Total Retrieving Marking. I could wait a few months if that is the case, just wanting to know if that info is out there before I buy.

_______
Jeff


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

There is no plan for a 2nd edition of the Total Retriever Marking program. 


Barbara Younglove
ybsmedia.com


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks

_______
Jeff


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

bluto562004 said:


> is there any printed manuals with this? also price


Yes, there definitely is a manual with it. Check out the sponsor pages! ;-)

RTF has finally run ad ad someplace and is proud to do it there!

Chris


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF has finally run ad ad someplace and is proud to do it there!
> 
> Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

TANK said:


>


Tank, hard to read emoticons...what's your question sir?


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Just trying to figure out what you were saying on the ad ad part I know it's early
(RTF has finally run ad ad someplace and is proud to do it there!)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

TANK said:


> Just trying to figure out what you were saying on the ad ad part I know it's early
> (RTF has finally run ad ad someplace and is proud to do it there!)


The new TRT2ndE manual has an RTF ad in it. It is the first time RTF has ever placed an ad. I'm proud that RTF's first ever print ad is in Mike's manual.

Chris


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm not a field trial guy and I'm barely a hunt test guy, but who else here was shocked to realize the guy in the photo was Mike Lardy without the 'stash'! My world has been turned upside down!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Socks said:


> Ok, I'm not a field trial guy and I'm barely a hunt test guy, but who else here was shocked to realize the guy in the photo was Mike Lardy without the 'stash'! My world has been turned upside down!


He's been "stash-less" for some time.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

JS said:


> He's been "stash-less" for some time.


How long? All the pics I've seen of him have his stash. Heck, I think even the painting for the hall of fame is that way isn't it? Keep in mind I'm just getting into this stuff.


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome. Was just about to buy TRT last week. Glad I waited.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> The new TRT2ndE manual has an RTF ad in it. It is the first time RTF has ever placed an ad. I'm proud that RTF's first ever print ad is in Mike's manual.
> 
> Chris


Awsome!!!! Congrats on that maybe it will encourage more members.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Very cool, thanks.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your positive response to Total Retriever becoming an RTF sponsor and to our latest product--Total Retriever Training 2nd Edition. The first shipment of these should go out by Oct. 9.

We would like to do a raffle of some kind and would like to get some ideas from the creative group of RTFer's.

So post some unique ideas and let's see what we can come up with.


Barbara Younglove
ybsmedia.com


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

How about offering a set to licensed trial clubs as raffle prize with proceeds specified to go to their grounds improvements? Mike has been a big supporter of our clubs--Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club and Minnesota Field Trial Assn.--in our efforts to build and improve our Benton Retriever Grounds. Each club holds two licensed trials at BRG, in May and again in Sepember.


----------

